# ignition switch wiring!!



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I think I may have just found my problem! Does anybody the color scheme for the ignition switch wires on a 1993 sentra 5spd? After I turn the switch off I can still measure 12VDC going through several of the wires, unfortunately the color scheme in the diagrams in my Haynes manual doesn't match the colors of the 5 wires going into my switch. My wire colors are (color/stripe) black/white, black/yellow, black/green, white/red, and solid blue. Does anybody know which wire is which?


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Hmm... If my ignition switch is shot maybe I'll save the 130 bucks on a new switch and just put in a couple 2 dollar toggle switches. Hehe I could get some glowing blue ones... and some honda stickers... And maybe "MUSTANG" across the top of my windshield while I'm at it...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

So it was your ignition switch after all. 

I will if my FSM includes the wiring on GA16DEs. If it does, I will post it up for you to refer to. Its on CD, so its only a matter of a few seconds for me to post it up. The only thing is, its at home and I'm at work .


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm not positive that it's my ignition switch, but the fact that it's got 12VDC going through a couple of lines even after it's switched off has me hopeful. If you could help me out with those color codes, I'd be forever indebted to you, or at least really grateful. I'm at work too, but it's about time I go home and do some laundry and poke around with a multimeter while my socks are spinning...


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Nope wasn't my ignition switch. Yeah, the wires stay hot after I've turned the key off, but it's somewhere before the switch. Nothing happens if I pull the connector apart that feeds into the switch. The wires in the connector stay together regardless of hte switch.


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

wow do these cars have problems with the ignition switch. mine just went not to long ago and i just wired up a push button switch. you still need the key tho and the switch is in an oddball spot so if some tries to hot wire it and steal it they wont really go anywhere


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

My ignition switch was actually fine. The problem was with the guy who installed the tach. He sparked 2 of the wires going into the stator and now the car doesn't shut off. What a dumbass...


(yeah I installed the tach myself...)


----------



## 808s3NTRA (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm having the same problem, and I have the same wire coloration. My plan was to use two toggle switches (which I already have). Did you ever get the info you needed? can you forward to me? Or if you did install switches, tell me which wires to attach them to and where? Much appreciated.


----------

